# "Your TV or Cables are not HD"



## philherz (May 3, 2008)

I like to transfer movies to DVDs to free up space for HD content. (I don't sell them on eBay!! )

I connect my HR21/100 to my HDTV with composite cables and my DVD burner to the TV with an HDMI cable.

Ever since I rec'd the new guide last week, I get the above message whenever I turn on the burner and select it as the input to the TV.

This new development is a royal pain!!!

Any suggestions???

thnx


----------



## Yoda-DBSguy (Nov 4, 2006)

Either find a recorder or capture card that has either component video or an hdmi as a viable input

or

buy a component to composite converter as mentioned other placs on the forum for just such a senario.....


----------



## philherz (May 3, 2008)

Yoda-DBSguy said:


> Either find a recorder or capture card that has either component video or an hdmi as a viable input
> 
> or
> 
> buy a component to composite converter as mentioned other placs on the forum for just such a senario.....


Not exactly sure how to do this....could you point me in the right direction?

thnx


----------



## Yoda-DBSguy (Nov 4, 2006)

philherz said:


> Not exactly sure how to do this....could you point me in the right direction?
> 
> thnx


The cheapest way is to use the equipment you already have by adding one of the following:

If you have an open hdmi out of the satellite receiver, then use this:

```
http://www.monoprice.com/products/product.asp?c_id=101&cp_id=10114&cs_id=1011411&p_id=8667&seq=1&format=2
```
If you have an open component video/audio out of the receiver, then use this:

```
http://www.monoprice.com/products/product.asp?c_id=101&cp_id=10114&cs_id=1011407&p_id=7114&seq=1&format=2
```
With the new HD interface GUI it only overlays the banners/guide, etc when using component video or hdmi as the output method if your set to a resolution of anything over 480i. You can still copy with what you have without anything else needed if you switch the resolution to 480i. If you do so, then the message will disappear and you'll get the overlays; however it won't export HD to any port when set to this resolution.

the reson I say add a converter (like the ones mentioned above) is so that you can have the best of both worlds. It will strill allow HD resolutions on the output to the TV while allowsing composite to fiunction as it did priorly though the use of the converter.

For example you could hook hdmi to your tv, while hooking the component video out of the satellite receiver to the component to composite converter. Then from the converter's composite output you would then go to your dvd burner as you did previously.

or

You could hook component video to your tv and hdmi to the hdmi to composite converter then out to your dvd burner.

Personally I'd go with the component converter; but it depends on your specific setup needs....


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

See the workarounds described here ....
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=200138


----------



## philherz (May 3, 2008)

Thanks for the info!!!

Since I didn't get the updated guide until very recently, I didn't realize what I'd be into.


----------



## BuffaloDenny (Mar 19, 2007)

Can you elaborate on what the problem this causes is? I just ask because I archived something last night (for the 1st time since I too just got the new HD guide), and yes, this on screen message appeared for about 10 seconds, then disappeared, and my program recorded succussfully to DVD.

I have never been able to record to DVD in HD of course, but the HD programming content I am recording downrezzed through my DVD recorder always looked pretty good. 

Anyways, since it is still working for me, I'm wondering what the impact of this new issue is, other than an annoying on screen message for about 10 seconds?


----------



## zimm7778 (Nov 11, 2007)

For me, I record Match Game on GSN (SD) to DVD and when I flip to watching through the DVD player to record I get that message but it tells me to just hold the exit button down for a few seconds and it makes the picture compatible with SD recording. Then once I go back to the TV and turn the DVD player off I just hold exit down for a few seconds again and it's fine.


----------



## philherz (May 3, 2008)

BuffaloDenny said:


> Can you elaborate on what the problem this causes is? I just ask because I archived something last night (for the 1st time since I too just got the new HD guide), and yes, this on screen message appeared for about 10 seconds, then disappeared, and my program recorded succussfully to DVD.
> 
> I have never been able to record to DVD in HD of course, but the HD programming content I am recording downrezzed through my DVD recorder always looked pretty good.
> 
> Anyways, since it is still working for me, I'm wondering what the impact of this new issue is, other than an annoying on screen message for about 10 seconds?


The biggest disadvantage that I find is that once I switch to my DVD recorder, I can't change to List or Guide on my HR21.....all I get is that stupid message.


----------



## philherz (May 3, 2008)

zimm7778 said:


> For me, I record Match Game on GSN (SD) to DVD and when I flip to watching through the DVD player to record I get that message but it tells me to just hold the exit button down for a few seconds and it makes the picture compatible with SD recording. Then once I go back to the TV and turn the DVD player off I just hold exit down for a few seconds again and it's fine.


I didn't realize I could hold Exit anytime. (I assumed only when the stupid message popped up!)

I'll have to give this a try!!!!!


----------



## BuffaloDenny (Mar 19, 2007)

Got ya. I usually get my program all queued up before I switch to the DVD recorder, then I just have to hit play on my HR20 and record on the DVD. I'm wondering if hitting the exit button is necessary in my scenario, since it seemed to record OK for me without doing that.


----------



## zimm7778 (Nov 11, 2007)

"BuffaloDenny" said:


> Got ya. I usually get my program all queued up before I switch to the DVD recorder, then I just have to hit play on my HR20 and record on the DVD. I'm wondering if hitting the exit button is necessary in my scenario, since it seemed to record OK for me without doing that.


The message only pops up for when I hit a button on the directv remote like guide or list. I think it may have done it when I flipped channels once too.


----------



## joed32 (Jul 27, 2006)

BuffaloDenny said:


> Got ya. I usually get my program all queued up before I switch to the DVD recorder, then I just have to hit play on my HR20 and record on the DVD. I'm wondering if hitting the exit button is necessary in my scenario, since it seemed to record OK for me without doing that.


Only if you want to see the "List"before you record. I use the "Exit" so I can see the "List" select the program and record it without worrying about the "Warning". Whatever works for you is the best way for you to go.


----------



## guillenrocks (Sep 5, 2006)

I am having a similar problem. I run an RF cable to my basement so that my daughter and I can watch shows while we run on a treadmill. The DVR is hooked up to both the SD TV downstairs and an HD TV in our bedroom. We just got the new HDGUI Tuesday night, and now have to go through a switching process every time to watch TV downstairs. Since we use an RF remote control, we cannot simply hit the "exit" button to switch between SD and HD. I could buy a component to composite adapter, but would rather not spend the $43 minimum. Is there a way to dial back the software to the previous guide on this DVR?


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

guillenrocks said:


> I am having a similar problem. I run an RF cable to my basement so that my daughter and I can watch shows while we run on a treadmill. The DVR is hooked up to both the SD TV downstairs and an HD TV in our bedroom. We just got the new HDGUI Tuesday night, and now have to go through a switching process every time to watch TV downstairs. Since we use an RF remote control, we cannot simply hit the "exit" button to switch between SD and HD. I could buy a component to composite adapter, but would rather not spend the $43 minimum. Is there a way to dial back the software to the previous guide on this DVR?


No you cannot revert back to the old FW, and in the unlikely event you were able to it would only last a day or so before it wouldn't work again.

I use a RF remote and am able to press and hold the exit button to use my SD TV, you should be able to also.


----------



## guillenrocks (Sep 5, 2006)

I have 3 RF remotes that are very sketchy with my HR-24. They all have fresh batteries, and I still have issues with double punching numbers, or buttons not working on the first push. None of them will toggle hd/sd with the exit button. I tried it on one of my other DVR's with an IR remote, and it toggled fine.


----------



## DogLover (Mar 19, 2007)

guillenrocks said:


> I have 3 RF remotes that are very sketchy with my HR-24. They all have fresh batteries, and I still have issues with double punching numbers, or buttons not working on the first push. None of them will toggle hd/sd with the exit button. I tried it on one of my other DVR's with an IR remote, and it toggled fine.


You might want to check to see that you have Native set to "off" in settings. I think I read where someone was having a problem getting Exit to work, and setting Native off fixed it.


----------



## guillenrocks (Sep 5, 2006)

Thanks for the tip, but native was already "off" in my settings. The easiest workaround I have found is to change the resolution on the receiver itself before we go to watch on the SD monitor. That way you don't have to index through all the different "crop" "letterbox" settings that you do if you use the format button on the remote.


----------



## rwmair (Nov 16, 2006)

Reviving this thread to see how the workaround is working for most folks.

I had to dig thru my records, but it Jan 2012 that I purchased my component to composite converter from monoprice (listed above), and things had worked fine until this week, when we lost the video from the RF modulator in remote rooms in the house.

Checking out the equipment, and the red light on the component to composite converter is flashing (instead of being on constantly). The customer reviews on the monoprice product page included about a half-dozen folks who had had the same problem. When the light starts flashing, the box is dead. 

I know at the time, the unit was mentioned in a number of threads about this problem on this forum. Have other folks had their converts crap out? I guess I got 2.5 years out of mine - is that all you should expect for a $50 box?

Thanks


----------



## rwmair (Nov 16, 2006)

Not sure if there is any interest, but in case others are using the monoprice component to composite video converter to overcome the above problem, and you encounter a flashing red light on the converter box and a loss of video output.....

The problem for me was a failed AC-DC power adaptor. The video converter was fine.

I ordered the following from Amazon (about $5):
http://www.startech.com/Cables/USB-2.0/USB-Adapters/1m-USB-to-Type-N-Barrel-5V-DC-Power-Cable-USB-A-to-5mm-DC~USB2TYPEN1M

The Type-N barrel fits the video converter's power port perfectly, and I plugged the USB end into the un-used USB port on the back of the DirecTV HD-DVR. The video converter is back in full operation just as before, and I have one less power adaptor brick behind the TV.

Hope this helps others!


----------



## Pakratt (Sep 17, 2006)

Turned on my tv today and I am no longer getting the message "Your tv or cables are not hd". Don't know of anything that changed this but I am glad not to have to deal with that anymore.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Pakratt said:


> Turned on my tv today and I am no longer getting the message "Your tv or cables are not hd". Don't know of anything that changed this but I am glad not to have to deal with that anymore.


What model of receiver do you have. look for the model number inside the access card door..

The message does not apply to clients


----------



## Pakratt (Sep 17, 2006)

I have Model EL HR 24-100


----------

